# SuperMacro's from a pretty bare tank



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

just got my tank together and found an old lens I converted to 'supermacro'


did a few quick shots. Will try to strobe the tank and get better pics later when I have time. Gave me some ideas of doing some interested macro work on the tank though. These are 100%, no crops.

Here's a few I'd thought I'd share:
















Tank Journal


----------



## goodsorse (Nov 15, 2013)

I like the second pictures! How do you convert a lens to a supermacro?


----------



## newbieplanter (Jan 13, 2013)

Down_Shift said:


> just got my tank together and found an old lens I converted to 'supermacro'
> 
> 
> did a few quick shots. Will try to strobe the tank and get better pics later when I have time. Gave me some ideas of doing some interested macro work on the tank though. These are 100%, no crops.
> ...


Were these from your iPhone or a Nikon camera?


----------



## jeremy va (Dec 22, 2012)

It is an interesting technique. I really like the softness and the minimalist feel in #4. Make more!


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

newbieplanter said:


> Were these from your iPhone or a Nikon camera?





jeremy va said:


> It is an interesting technique. I really like the softness and the minimalist feel in #4. Make more!



either a 5dmk2 or a 5dmk3 body. I forgot which one.

It's just a cheapo 35-85mm canon lens that I modified. That way it could get some intense macro shots. Not the sharpest since I didn't strobe and no tripod. Gets more of an artsy effect than a clear pic.

Got the 100L macro for that roud:


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Modified how?


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

kman said:


> Modified how?


i took a cheapo old lens and removed the front glass. this lets it focus at closer distances.


here's the link.

cheap lens to get ahold of too
http://www.pbase.com/jabtas/canon_3580


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Interesting. Is there a how-to somewhere online for this mod? I wonder if it works on Nikon lenses as well.

I have a 105 macro but need a more intermediate lens... but don't have the spare change for the 60mm macro at the moment. A cheap mod that replicates the 60mm macro function could be awesome!


----------



## newbieplanter (Jan 13, 2013)

Down_Shift said:


> i took a cheapo old lens and removed the front glass. this lets it focus at closer distances.
> 
> 
> here's the link.
> ...


Try a shot of a plant pearling? Or a shrimp laying babies/eggs fish too?


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Down_Shift said:


> either a 5dmk2 or a 5dmk3 body. I forgot which one.
> 
> It's just a cheapo 35-85mm canon lens that I modified. That way it could get some intense macro shots. Not the sharpest since I didn't strobe and no tripod. Gets more of an artsy effect than a clear pic.
> 
> Got the 100L macro for that roud:


Cool Shots!

Haha, I wish I could forget what camera I was using when one cost $1000 more than the other.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Kai808 said:


> Cool Shots!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I wish I could forget what camera I was using when one cost $1000 more than the other.



At one point I had 3 5d2 bodies. A 5d3. Sl1. 1dm2. 1dm3. So it gets confusing unless I look at the file!


----------

